# What do you think is the most boring sport?



## Killer2121

"Actual sports", not 4 year sports i.e Olympic sports 

Baseball is one... How the hell do people sit there for 4 hours and watch a game with 5 minutes of legit action?

NASCAR: Watching a bunch of cars continuously turning left for 210 laps is exciting.

Golf: The golfer spending 15 minutes analyzing how to hit the ball is enough for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Baseball is awesome, your nuts.









Golf is dumb though.


----------



## AussiePea

May god have mercy to those who choose motor racing!! 

I can't really get into Basketball or AFL football.


----------



## anonymid

Of the major North American team sports, hockey is the one that interests me the least. I followed it a little bit when we still had an NHL team here (the Whalers), but after they left I lost all interest (and it was never one of my favorite sports to begin with). It can be entertaining to watch live, but I just have no interest in watching it on tv, and don't care to keep up with it at all.

Soccer bores me as well, but I'm sure that's just a cultural thing. Since I'm into sports in general, I have no doubt that if I was born almost anywhere else in the world but America I would be a big soccer fan (and, for that matter, if I was born in Canada I would probably be a big hockey fan).

Of the major individual sports, auto racing doesn't interest me at all. Neither does tennis, though I think I could develop an appreciation for it if I had to.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

anonymid said:


> Of the major North American team sports, hockey is the one that interests me the least. I followed it a little bit when we still had an NHL team here (the Whalers), but after they left I lost all interest (and it was never one of my favorite sports to begin with). It can be entertaining to watch live, but I just have no interest in watching it on tv, and don't care to keep up with it at all.
> 
> Soccer bores me as well, but I'm sure that's just a cultural thing. Since I'm into sports in general, I have no doubt that if I was born almost anywhere else in the world but America I would be a big soccer fan (and, for that matter, if I was born in Canada I would probably be a big hockey fan).
> 
> Of the major individual sports, auto racing doesn't interest me at all. Neither does tennis, though I think I could develop an appreciation for it if I had to.


I think to really love hockey, you have to play it growing up, and you need a home-town team. I guess that's probably true of most sports though.


----------



## Noca

Curling or NASCAR are both extremely boring to watch, with the exception of when cars crash and burn on NASCAR can be slightly exciting to watch.


----------



## AussiePea

Noca said:


> Curling or NASCAR are both extremely boring to watch, with the exception of when cars crash and burn on NASCAR can be slightly exciting to watch.


I dare say that is why 99% of people watch NASCAR lawl.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Noca said:


> Curling or NASCAR are both extremely boring to watch, with the exception of when cars crash and burn on NASCAR can be slightly exciting to watch.


Lol, all the hillbillies in the stands start cheering and jumping around whenever there's a crash.


----------



## anonymid

the cheat said:


> I think to really love hockey, you have to play it growing up, and you need a home-town team. I guess that's probably true of most sports though.


In my experience, hockey has the largest gap between how fun it is to watch live and how fun it is to watch on tv. Even not being a fan of the sport, I would happily go to a hockey game with someone if they wanted me to, and I could have a good time and get into it. So in that regard, having a hometown team probably helps a lot.

By the way, this was the last NHL game I ever attended. Whalers won with just seconds left in OT--pretty exciting stuff:


----------



## Ironpain

To each their own I suppose but are you serious about Baseball? Like I said to each their own. I love baseball because I understand the game, I've studied it and have a home team to invest in and feel like part of the baseball community on here. 

I've enjoyed the game more for being on here because of guys like Anonymid and The Cheat who have an extensive knowledge and make it more interesting, so now I watch for things I never watched for before. I agree with your other choices though, you have legitimate points there, I wouldn't say that I hate golf to my uncle's because they are Golf enthusiast but I find it boring. 

I’ll grant that watching golf on television is better than watching it in person, but that’s not to say it’s still not a total snooze. You lose the ball in the sky, you can’t see the course, and they’re constantly jumping from golfer to golfer to give no real sense of continuity. The announcers are reminiscent of your boring uncle, and you’re not even getting fresh air or a walk. There’s a reason this sport on TV knocks people out faster than Ambien.

Curling yawn) now how anyone can watch that is beyond me, I find it dry, infact I'd rather watch Paint dry than watch Curling. Darts? is that even a sport? really Darts oh Lord, throwing Darts at the board looks so tedious, why is it televised it's a snore fest, I don't know what there is to get excited about.

Horse Racing

Unless you’re a degenerate gambler that can’t make it to the track, don’t bother watching the ponies on TV. You’ll get sucked in to 45 minutes of crap in anticipation of two minutes of action. I suppose you can throw a Kentucky Derby party and enjoy yourself, but the race on television won’t be the star. Even a trip to your local divey track is better than the finest the sport has to offer on television. On TV, you only get to watch one race, and you probably aren’t gambling. Pass.

Poker? A what the heck, we’re gonna call poker a sport. It’s on all the sports channels and it’s people competing for money. Close enough, okay? It may be a sport, but it’s one hell of a boring sport. Besides the fact that watching people match wits with playing cards is not, how you say, fun. The drama is sanitized out. These poker players show absolutely no emotion, so it’s damn near impossible to care if these guys win and lose. Sorry Poker Stars players.


----------



## Cam1

Basketball, there's no flow to the game. Constant fouls that stop the action, way too many time outs and substitutions during each stoppage. 

I personally love watching hockey the most, and football and baseball. I play golf but can't watch it.

I'd say NASCAR but don't classify it as a sport, personally.


----------



## brewpacksox

lol I used to think baseball was sooo boring and didn't like it at all, now I absolutely LOVE it and it's a huge part of my life. :heart

While I don't exactly consider it a sport, I can't stand golf. Bores the tears out of me.


----------



## Wurli

NASCAR and baseball take the cake for me


----------



## AceRimmer

NASCAR and poker are as much a sport as chess and bingo are. Golf is dreadful to watch...just absolutely dreadful. Out of the 4 major North American sports, baseball is the most boring. Why does it take 5 minutes to throw a pitch? Yeah, I'm exagerating but it moves so slow when it shouldn't. I used to love tennis back in the Becker and Edberg days. It was still watchable in the Hingis days. Then power tennis absolutely took over and I haven't seen a match in years except when Federer plays. Even the greens of Wimbledon are designed to play like clay or hardcourts for the baseline rallies. What ever happened to the weird skips and hops you expected on grass? Serve and volley? Dead! Hell do any tennis players besides Federer even know how to volley these days?


----------



## anonymid

AceRimmer said:


> Out of the 4 major North American sports, baseball is the most boring. Why does it take 5 minutes to throw a pitch? Yeah, I'm exagerating but it moves so slow when it shouldn't.


Baseball is my favorite sport, but this is an absolutely valid complaint. There are definitely pace issues that need to be fixed. Pitchers taking too long between pitches, batters stepping out of the box too often, etc. That stuff tries the patience even of those of us who love the game. The umpires need to take control and stop allowing the players to drag things out. Not granting time out every single time the batter asks for it would be a good start.

As for golf, I can watch with interest if it's the back nine of the final day of a major and it's close. Otherwise, I don't care all that much. (It can be pleasant to have on in the background, though, if there's nothing better on.)


----------



## SuperSky

Baseball/softball, cricket, long distance running/walking/swimming/cycling/driving/sailing.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Most of them, lol. The only sport that look a little exciting is ice hockey, with the fights and all the big hits make it look entertaining. I still don't watch it though.

I think NASCAR takes the cake. (Except for when they crash)
Having said that I did enjoy playing Demolition derby back in the day (a nascar esque racing game) was good fun.


----------



## fonz

Of major sports,probably ice hockey. Baseball is only interesting in the playoffs,too many meaningless games in the regular season


----------



## anonymid

I'll also add combat/fighting sports--boxing, wrestling (whether fake or real), martial arts, etc. Watching two people try to beat each other up is just terribly uninteresting to me.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Man, I cant even explain how i feels eeing basketball being mentioned here. i do undertsand the no flow and fouls, but even with that it is faster paced and requires more natural athleticism than baseball and golf and such. I find watching guys do 360 dunks far more entertaining than hitting a ball. Also, in bball you play offense and defense and must switch often. Baseball, your whole team on offense, then you go on defense. There are exciting moments in baseball and some amazing plays, but i find them too few and far between whilst I am socializing drinking beer and eating peanuts because it is so slow usually. My friends and I actually had a HUUUGGEEEE debate if baseball should even be a sport, midn you there was massive amounts of ganja being smoked that day as well as the drinking of barrels of alcohol.


----------



## anonymid

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> My friends and I actually had a HUUUGGEEEE debate if baseball should even be a sport, midn you there was massive amounts of ganja being smoked that day as well as the drinking of barrels of alcohol.


God, I can't stand "is X a sport?" debates. Usually what it boils down to is this:

sports I like = sports!
sports I don't like = not sports!

I mean, I have no interest in NASCAR whatsoever, but it doesn't bother me in the least that people consider it to be a sport. I don't understand why some people get so protective about how the label "sport" is used.


----------



## typemismatch

I think all American sports are pretty damn boring - probably why they are only popular there. I once went to a baseball match in Toronto and it bored the socks off of me (and let me tell you I was wearing some pretty damn tight socks).


----------



## Ironpain

typemismatch said:


> I think all American sports are pretty damn boring - probably why they are only popular there. I once went to a baseball match in Toronto and it bored the socks off of me (and let me tell you I was wearing some pretty damn tight socks).


 You came to a Baseball match in Toronto, Enough said lol. Don't judge it on account of us, because even I'm realistic enough to know that baseball is boring here.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

They all suck


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If you don't follow a sport, you're probably going to find it boring. It's usually not the actual game that draws people in, but the story-lines surrounding it. If you don't care for any of the teams, or players on the teams, you're probably going to be bored by what you're watching. The times where this _isn't_ true is when it's a "big game", such as the Super Bowl, or the World Cup final(soccer)...


----------



## Micronian

anonymid said:


> In my experience, hockey has the largest gap between how fun it is to watch live and how fun it is to watch on tv. Even not being a fan of the sport, I would happily go to a hockey game with someone if they wanted me to, and I could have a good time and get into it. So in that regard, having a hometown team probably helps a lot.
> 
> By the way, this was the last NHL game I ever attended. Whalers won with just seconds left in OT--pretty exciting stuff:


Well, the Whalers were never the benchmark of exciting hockey... Heck, they barely made the playoffs and never got past the 1st round. I think hockey, for a casual sports watcher, is pretty exciting. There's lots of speed, hits, goals, great plays, and the occasional violence. But, like any sport, you need to see it at its highest level.

The exception, to me, is sports that go over 3 hours. I don't know how anyone can sit through that, or what athletes can go at their highest intensity for that long. Baseball is the prime example. Most of the physical exertion is done by just 1 pitcher vs 1 batter. The pitches can go on forever because of foul balls and there isn't anything really "Athletic" happening for 70% of the game. It's boring!

Golf is the same, because you're doing 4 rounds of the same thing over the weekend, and it takes ALL DAY from start to finish.

NASCAR: same thing. They have all these 400, 500, 600 mile races where it takes 4 hours or more.

But, this is the reality of US sports culture. It needs to be this long to show enough commercials on TV. The actual _sporting _integrity of many American sports is 2nd to the commercial promotion it generates.


----------



## anonymid

Micronian said:


> Well, the Whalers were never the benchmark of exciting hockey... Heck, they barely made the playoffs and never got past the 1st round.


No argument there, haha. The fact that they almost never made the playoffs was especially sad considering that back then (until the big wave of expansion in the 90s, at least) virtually every team in the league did. I believe for a while there the NHL was at 21 or 22 teams, with 16 of them making the playoffs.



Micronian said:


> I think hockey, for a casual sports watcher, is pretty exciting. There's lots of speed, hits, goals, great plays, and the occasional violence. But, like any sport, you need to see it at its highest level.


No argument here either. Really, "boring" probably isn't the right word to describe how hockey feels to me. I have no difficulty understanding how people find it exciting and entertaining, and like I said I can certainly enjoy myself at a live game. I simply don't find myself able to watch a game on tv or follow the NHL in general with much interest.

And as I also said in an earlier comment, I have no doubt that a lot of this is simply cultural. As someone who's inclined to like sports, I would almost certainly be a huge hockey fan if I'd grown up in Canada, just as I'd almost certainly be a huge soccer fan if I'd grown up in Europe or Latin America or almost anywhere else but the U.S.



Micronian said:


> But, this is the reality of US sports culture. It needs to be this long to show enough commercials on TV. The actual _sporting _integrity of many American sports is 2nd to the commercial promotion it generates.


Completely agree with you here, and I think baseball is the sport whose long-term health is threatened by this the most. As a game that's already slow-paced by nature, it can't afford to be artificially slowed down any further. It's bad enough that the players themselves are allowed to waste as much time as they do. On top of that, the ever-increasing length of commercial breaks is a problem--unfortunately one that's not going to go away. I accept that the natural pace of baseball is just never going to appeal to some people (which is fine, to each his own; I have no desire to evangelize about it), but the sport is just not helping itself at all by allowing the games to become so drawn-out.


----------



## theseventhkey

golf and nascar I don't even consider it a sport.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Golf. YAWN! Basketball and football too. I'm only into baseball so think all other sports are pretty boring in comparison.


----------



## harrison

Golf - wins hands down.


----------



## deletedaccount12345

I find watching Golf incredibly boring, but playing it is actually quite fun.


----------



## ufc

I'd say NASCAR but its just cars going in a circle over and over and over again. How the hell is that a sport to begin with?

But I'd say w/o question it's soccer. I'm sorry I don't see the appeal.


----------



## Yankees19

To me the worst sport is soccer, just beating golf!


----------



## Whatev

Golf & NASCAR.


----------



## Micronian

ufc said:


> I'd say NASCAR but its just cars going in a circle over and over and over again. How the hell is that a sport to begin with?
> 
> But I'd say w/o question it's soccer. I'm sorry I don't see the appeal.


soccer: you try to take the ball to a special area in your opponent's half of the field without using your hands. It's hardly different than the objective in NFL football, except there is less spandex, helmets, and torn ACLs.


----------



## pointlesslife

How the **** can anyone think hockey is boring


----------



## Nada

Fishing


----------



## intheshadows

pointlesslife said:


> How the **** can anyone think hockey is boring


*Agrees


----------



## pehrj

Cricket


----------



## 50piecesteve

Nascar- i mean who likes to watch cars drive fast
Soccer- its like watching the grass grow
Golf- yeah
Hockey- I cant even see the damn puck!!!!


----------



## Ali477

Probably the borefest that is American football (honestly why do they stop the game every 5 minutes?)


----------



## James_Russell

NFL and NRL are sports I almost never find myself watching. I'm not really a fan of team sports where the only way to win the ball back is through turnovers. (Basketball being the exception to that rule.)


----------



## Broshious2

Golf. Even the highlights are barely above boring..
Baseball is a close second, pitch, strike,10 minutes later pitch, ball, etc. And to quote Daniel Toss even though I know it's not entirely accurate it's still funny, "A nohitter is just like watching two guys play catch".
NASCAR obviously.
While being a tennis player and loving the sport it isn't terribly exciting for the most part.
Let's not forget bowling. Exciting stuff that...


----------



## Jeff

the cheat said:


> If you don't follow a sport, you're probably going to find it boring. It's usually not the actual game that draws people in, but the story-lines surrounding it. If you don't care for any of the teams, or players on the teams, you're probably going to be bored by what you're watching. The times where this _isn't_ true is when it's a "big game", such as the Super Bowl, or the World Cup final(soccer)...


Agreed. I think a lot of what draws people to a particular sport has more to do with one's cultural and social influences moreso than the nuances of the sport itself. Maybe your parents, uncles, etc. were fans of a particular sport or team and you grew up in that environment. Or perhaps you lived somewhere where the entire community rallied around a team. I think that's why college football is so huge here in the states...the atmosphere and pageantry takes people back to special times in their lives.

Personally I find soccer and hockey to be very boring to watch. However, I can see how if I grew up in a country that had few choices in terms of professional sports, how it would have appeal, mainly because of the rivalries that build up between countries. Something we have built-in here in america between states.


----------



## Micronian

Jeff said:


> Agreed. I think a lot of what draws people to a particular sport has more to do with one's cultural and social influences moreso than the nuances of the sport itself. Maybe your parents, uncles, etc. were fans of a particular sport or team and you grew up in that environment. Or perhaps you lived somewhere where the entire community rallied around a team. I think that's why college football is so huge here in the states...the atmosphere and pageantry takes people back to special times in their lives.
> 
> Personally I find soccer and hockey to be very boring to watch. However, I can see how if I grew up in a country that had few choices in terms of professional sports, how it would have appeal, mainly because of the rivalries that build up between countries. Something we have built-in here in america between states.


Well, with soccer at least, much of the rivalry is based on class background, economic background, territorial lines, and even ethnic lines. For an outsider, it would be hard to understand if you haven't experienced the historical context.

In Canada, hockey is very much like this. In America, it isn't. Actually, I don't know many US sports rivalries that include a social/historical context, like rich vs poor, black vs white, english vs french...catholic vs protestant


----------



## Jeff

Micronian said:


> Actually, I don't know many US sports rivalries that include a social/historical context, like rich vs poor, black vs white, english vs french...catholic vs protestant


On the contrary, I would say with the exception of religious differences, social/historical context is at the very heart of most rivalries in the usa. Demographics, regional differences etc. all come into play to create some very passionate rivalries here in the states. If we didn't have this, with so many sports to choose from, then I'm sure you'd have an abundance of rabid soccer and formula 1 fans here as well.


----------



## Paramecium

Golf!


----------



## minimized

Straight up, I think NBA basketball is the most boring. Yes, I would rather watch golf.

It has to do with the nature of the league and the players in it.


----------



## Soilwork

Rugby is pretty tedious. I mean, who made up the rule that you can't pass forward?


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Easily soccer or golf. I can't stand soccer the most though, especially because most of the players are complete wimps, they fall on the ground and act as if they broke their ankle nearly every time.


----------



## flarf

i don't find any sports boring really. there are sports that i prefer to follow, out of familiarity, but i think if given enough information/history/narrative i could easily let myself become a fan of any team/player. but then i wouldn't have time for anything else!

baseball is special though, i think. one of the things that i find interesting about it is how uniquely it navigates time. it's a game of rhythm and flow (batter's timing, pitcher's timing, stepping off the mound/out of the batter's box, etc.) and because the constraint of arbitrary time limits are done away with, there is a strong sense that each player, each at bat, each inning, has infinite possibility. i'm not sure how to explain it, but if you approach it from that angle you just get this feeling that "anything can happen." and strangely enough, despite this unpredictability what follows is a feeling of inevitability by the end of the game. 

another entry point into becoming a fan of the game is of course just "buying into" a certain team's narrative. just learning about a team's history and the individual storylines that go into a season can be rewarding drama to follow. oh and that's another thing i find very cool about baseball, the historicity of it. it is so embedded in the united states' cultural DNA that you could see the game evolving right alongside the country. other sports have been around longer but i think because of the sports' attention to the recording of it's own history, and the accumulation of all it's statistics, it allows for very grand narrative arcs to form (curses for example, and the significance of certain numbers). anyway, wow, i'll stop being a nerd now. i probably even managed to bore baseball fans with this post .


----------



## Jeff

iwearshirts said:


> i don't find any sports boring really. there are sports that i prefer to follow, out of familiarity, but i think if given enough information/history/narrative i could easily let myself become a fan of any team/player. but then i wouldn't have time for anything else!
> 
> baseball is special though, i think. one of the things that i find interesting about it is how uniquely it navigates time. it's a game of rhythm and flow (batter's timing, pitcher's timing, stepping off the mound/out of the batter's box, etc.) and because the constraint of arbitrary time limits are done away with, there is a strong sense that each player, each at bat, each inning, has infinite possibility. i'm not sure how to explain it, but if you approach it from that angle you just get this feeling that "anything can happen." and strangely enough, despite this unpredictability what follows is a feeling of inevitability by the end of the game.
> 
> another entry point into becoming a fan of the game is of course just "buying into" a certain team's narrative. just learning about a team's history and the individual storylines that go into a season can be rewarding drama to follow. oh and that's another thing i find very cool about baseball, the historicity of it. it is so embedded in the united states' cultural DNA that you could see the game evolving right alongside the country. other sports have been around longer but i think because of the sports' attention to the recording of it's own history, and the accumulation of all it's statistics, it allows for very grand narrative arcs to form (curses for example, and the significance of certain numbers). anyway, wow, i'll stop being a nerd now. i probably even managed to bore baseball fans with this post .


Good post. There is definitely a lot more to the game of baseball than the casual observer is aware of. I have the feeling that baseball may start picking back up in popularity again as the star athlete's of tomorrow give baseball a closer look with all of the new research and publicity that has been coming out about concussions in football.


----------



## Micronian

BeyondOsiris said:


> Easily soccer or golf. I can't stand soccer the most though, especially because most of the players are complete wimps, they fall on the ground and act as if they broke their ankle nearly every time.


as mentioned in earlier posts, I chalk this up as ignorance of not playing.

Just like horses, the ankle is a pretty weak/fragile bone that has to support the entire body--and worse, it moves around a lot. the major american sports don't require as much foot movement, so the ankles in their footwear are well protected; basketball shoes, or hockey skates.

soccer is all about footwork and freedom of the foot. The footwear is more similar to a sprinter's (i.e. horse-like) than a basketball player. Whenever you have the ball, you are constantly hacked at the ankles by the defender. This is why "sliding" is so dangerous. once it twists, or gets bruised, not only can you not support your running, but the footwork, shooting and trapping are also reduced.

It's likely that many players are already playing with tender ankles, or embellish the tackle. but there is truth why they do it.

But soccer isn't perfect. I never like it when players start holding their face like a tiger has just clawed them...


----------



## ufc

Micronian said:


> soccer: you try to take the ball to a special area in your opponent's half of the field without using your hands. It's hardly different than the objective in NFL football, except there is less spandex, helmets, and torn ACLs.


Yea I know what the objective is in soccer, I'm just saying it's just not appealing to me.


----------



## scooby

Killer2121 said:


> "Actual sports", not 4 year sports i.e Olympic sports
> 
> Baseball is one... How the hell do people sit there for 4 hours and watch a game with 5 minutes of legit action?
> 
> NASCAR: Watching a bunch of cars continuously turning left for 210 laps is exciting.
> 
> Golf: The golfer spending 15 minutes analyzing how to hit the ball is enough for me.


These, plus cricket, any motorsport, and American football. To be honest though, I don't really enjoy watching many sports besides MMA, NBA basketball, the occasional NRL, and International rugby union.


----------



## WhoDey85

It's gotta be cycling.


----------



## arnie

Nascar: Turn left, Turn left, Turn left
Baseball: Watching men standing around spitting
Soccer: 3 hours of running around, no actual goals.

Tough Choice: :con


----------



## Roseability

I find golf incredibly boring to watch. Apparently you can also listen to golf coverage on the radio which must reach new levels of tedium. In essence it's just hitting a ball, walking for a bit, then hitting the ball again.

I also find American football boring. There's the potential for an excellent sport but the games take hours! Is that purely for advertising and to allow people to constantly keep buying hotdogs or beer without missing much action? They also need to man up and ditch the pads.


----------



## ACCV93

Nascar for sure. And golf isn't boring... maybe for people who haven't played before. Or have an attention span of a 6 year old


----------



## Rich19

tennis...even with the girls orgasm screams


----------



## thesilenthunter90

Cricket is the most boring IMO, watching paint dry would be a nice alternative.


Booo to those that mentioned golf, just watch the final day of this years ryder cup for epic entertainment, just brilliant.


----------



## whattothink

Nascar, Hockey


----------



## fonz

Rich19 said:


> tennis...even with the girls orgasm screams


Tennis? You've gotta be joking


----------



## Zeppelin

ACCV93 said:


> Nascar for sure. And golf isn't boring... maybe for people who haven't played before. Or have an attention span of a 6 year old


Golf is the most boring sport.

I actually find that NASCAR is one of the most interesting sports to watch, there is so much happening on and off the track its pretty interesting.


----------



## Buerhle

fonz said:


> Tennis? You've gotta be joking


Dope.


----------



## Rich19

fonz said:


> Tennis? You've gotta be joking


Even if that happened in every rally I still would not watch a match it's boring!!!


----------



## mistylake

For me, basketball and anything with bikes (can't understand how people can stay in front of the tv for hours watching Tour de France :b), motorbikes and cars.


----------



## jjh87

American football, they stop every 5 seconds!


----------



## Mlochail

Tennis, basket, soccer, football, golf FREAKIN' EVERYTHING -unless you are the one playing.


----------



## bornunderprotest

for me,watching water polo,is like watching wall paper turn yellow. it has no appeal to me, whatsoever. of course, it's a slightly different question, if you ask what is the most boring sport, TO PLAY.


----------



## bornunderprotest

Zeppelin said:


> Golf is the most boring sport.
> 
> I actually find that NASCAR is one of the most interesting sports to watch, there is so much happening on and off the track its pretty interesting.


golf and nascar are both very boring,except that i don't even consider car racing of any kind, to be a sport. golf takes skill and talent,but i don't think of it as a sport, either. i know car racing takes skill,too;but it's kind of hard if not impossibe, to determine if it's the skill of the driver, the quality of the car, the pit crew, or the organization behind the driver that proples excellence. like golf,its about skill much more than athleticism. that's why i'd not include either of these. as i just said in a previous post,water polo, is the most boring SPORT to watch.[for me]


----------



## vanishingpt

I think all sports become exciting once you understand the rules/amount of work and effort put in by the athletes :b


----------



## HotChiliPeppers

golf is boring to watch but fun to play and curling if u can call it a sport...have no idea why they even broadcast it on tv


----------



## Bryan108

Soccer. Bunch of people wearing shorty shorts hitting a ball around back and forth


----------



## rymo

Baseball by a long shot. Soccer follows (playing is fun though).

Hockey is easily the most exciting. Non-stop action.


----------



## bornunderprotest

rymo said:


> Baseball by a long shot. Soccer follows (playing is fun though).
> 
> Hockey is easily the most exciting. Non-stop action.


 i think baseball is hard to get for your generation. life just moves too fast,now. a lot the beauty of baseball, is in the strategy and details that are involved in the game. i like olympic, european style hockey, better that the NHL. the game is more freewheeling, open, and fun, because of the rules and larger rink.


----------



## rymo

bornunderprotest said:


> i think baseball is hard to get for your generation. life just moves too fast,now. a lot the beauty of baseball, is in the strategy and details that are involved in the game. i like olympic, european style hockey, better that the NHL. the game is more freewheeling, open, and fun, because of the rules and larger rink.


*falls asleep*


----------



## fonz

rymo said:


> Hockey is easily the most exciting. Non-stop action.


I usually turn it off after a few minutes cos I can't keep track of where the puck is


----------



## Loveless

Golf, Tennis, cycling. I have watched NASCAR all my life. I'm watching soccer at this moment lol. And I played baseball so lol....


----------



## SpaceOfMind

I generally find sports boring to watch, with the exception of tennis which I could watch all day. If I had to name the most boring, it would be either AFL or cricket.


----------



## Christa25

I enjoy watching most sports but could never ever get into American football, oddly enough. 
I can understand how people can find other sports boring, even hockey. (I'm a huge hockey fan), but tennis, boring? Really? It's such a fast paced back and forth game. That's the main reason I started playing it. I have such a short attention span and working out gets repetitive and boring to me. Tennis is the best!


----------



## bornunderprotest

Christa25 said:


> I enjoy watching most sports but could never ever get into American football, oddly enough.
> I can understand how people can find other sports boring, even hockey. (I'm a huge hockey fan), but tennis, boring? Really? It's such a fast paced back and forth game. That's the main reason I started playing it. I have such a short attention span and working out gets repetitive and boring to me. Tennis is the best!


whether something is boring or not, is not just based on the speed of the game. something fast paced, might also be boring to some people. conversely, something slow paced ,might be very interesting to others. and viceversa.


----------



## fonz

Christa25 said:


> I enjoy watching most sports but could never ever get into American football, oddly enough.
> I can understand how people can find other sports boring, even hockey. (I'm a huge hockey fan), but tennis, boring? Really? It's such a fast paced back and forth game. That's the main reason I started playing it. I have such a short attention span and working out gets repetitive and boring to me. *Tennis is the best!*


----------



## fm5827

I find it quite amusing that a lot of americans find baseball boring because it takes 4-5 hours I could only imagine what you would think of cricket lol


----------



## Goopus

Gotta be golf, incredibly boring.


----------



## chickenfett

The luge. Even if you win, you're still a luger.
Hey-oh! What a pun!
But seriously, anytime a network compiles reality television stars to compete in some kind of sporting event is boring and stuff. If they're professionals, I can usually watch and enjoy.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

On tv? 
-Car racing where they just go round in cricles
-Cricket. Most of the players are just standing around!
-Golf because of the way it's filmed/edited
-Tennis. Repetitive and they make annoying sounds
-AFL because it's just a moronic version of soccer and the commentry's irritating

Though I don't like sports and can't really stand watching any, other than soccer; I don't _enjoy_ watching it but it's tolerable.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

bornunderprotest said:


> whether something is boring or not, is not just based on the speed of the game. *something* *fast paced, might also be boring to some people.* conversely, something slow paced ,might be very interesting to others. and viceversa.


Tennis.


----------



## bornunderprotest

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> Tennis.


 i like track and field [athletics, in united kingdom]. i was a runner in high school. people in europe tend to appreciate T&F. here in america,most people don't watch it,except for some who get into it at olympic time. i like sprints that are over quickly, and the distance running also. to be honest,the jumping and throwing is not that compelling to me. let's face it, a lot of the appeal of sports is also the back story of the athletes. at olympic time,they go a little crazy with this sort thing,telling us about all the personal struggles of the competitors.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

- American Handegg
- Golf
- Formula 1


----------



## WinterDave

Bowling....


----------



## Farideh

For me, it would also be baseball. Super boring..... and golf.


----------



## MrQuiet76

either curling or NASCAR (if you even consider that a sport)


----------



## Zeeshan

SuperSky said:


> Baseball/softball, cricket, long distance running/walking/swimming/cycling/driving/sailing.


cricket is awesome

its the beautiful game (it was called that before soccer ever was, and they stole it) its the game of love and unity. The game of Royalty, that was initially limited to the kings court.


----------



## Zeeshan

Paloma M said:


> For me, it would also be baseball. Super boring..... and golf.


baseball is amazing. It is actually the only sport that is both intelligence and athleticism


----------



## pondhockey

I used to be able to watch a Yankee game from pregame to post game interviews, when I was younger. I used to love to play ball or just catch. Now an inning or two is tolerable and then its time to channel surf. Hockey is non-existant at the moment, so enough said about that. It's not the game, it's the lack of respect for the fans that pay money to see it. It's still fun to play. Soccer is a toughy for some reason I could watch youtube video after video of Leo Messi and his brilliance, but a match can loll you to sleep sometimes watching it on tv.


----------



## sleepytime

There are lots of sports I dislike but can still understand why others might like them. Formula 1 is the only sport I can't fathom how anybody could enjoy though.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Tennis


----------



## Roxas

Golf and cricket ooh good lord are they boring.


----------



## TimLikesApples

Roxas said:


> Golf and cricket ooh good lord are they boring.


Have you never watched The Ryder Cup, The Ashes or t20?

For me it's either Snooker or Nascar. I watched Nascar once and all they do is drive in a circle, how could anyone enjoy that?


----------



## Joe

NASCAR is quite boring.


----------



## foe

Soccer and baseball.

Strange enough, I used to love playing soccer as a kid and enjoyed watching baseball.


----------



## Roscoe

Curling


----------



## baseballdude

I know I may be in the minority, but out of the four major sports in America (Basketball, Baseball, Football, Hockey), I find basketball the least enjoyable sport to watch. Too many fouls, the sport has almost become basically a battle of free throws, who really likes to watch that?


----------



## monotonous

golf, oh thats not a sport

baseball then


----------



## Deimos

Definitely golf.


----------



## jgymcar

cricket


----------



## Zeeshan

jgymcar said:


> cricket


Cricket is the most exciting sport


----------



## Dmack

golf


----------



## TheIdealist

probably curling lol.






This move right here ^ flirting on the rebellious side boys.


----------



## Maverick34

Baseball


----------



## srschirm

Baseball and golf rock, but soccer is like watching paint dry to me.


----------



## renegade disaster

snooker,darts and golf are all boring to watch but fun to play.

cricket and rugby both bore me to death.


----------



## renegade disaster

anonymid said:


> I'll also add combat/fighting sports--boxing, wrestling (whether fake or real), martial arts, etc. Watching two people try to beat each other up is just terribly uninteresting to me.


unless its a really big title fight I don't have much interest in boxing either. mma is a bit **** erotic, sweaty ripped men grappling each other. not really into that lol.


----------



## Nibbler

Zeeshan said:


> Cricket is the most exciting sport


Hear, hear!

Golf....


----------



## nullptr

CSPAN, yes politics is a sport, a dirty one.


----------



## chaosherz

To watch on TV without doubt baseball. I imagine it would be much more fun to be there in person in the stadium, but I don't have that option.

Golf is also quite boring but at least you can see nice scenery...

Also most soccer, except for the big tournaments like the World Cup.


----------



## CristianNC

Americans going to hate me but I'd rather watch paint dry than watch American football or baseball. Basketball is fine though.


----------



## Setting Sail

Darts
Golf
Nascar
Snooker


----------



## Piscean

Golf or Snooker


----------



## visualkeirockstar

All of them are boring.


----------



## lad

American football, stop start all the time and they all have so much protective gear....


----------



## changeme77

NFL would be up there for sure.

So what synchronized swimming lol.


----------



## simbo

snooker
cricket
darts


----------



## Cam1

NBA Basketball


----------



## i got this

To watch? All of them

To participate in? Team sports


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Watching golf.


----------



## CoolRanch

NBA, MLB, NASCAR (still not convinced this is a "sport") are all guaranteed to put me to sleep.


----------



## To22

To watch? Baseball, Racing, Golf, Hockey, and Soccer, equally boring. To be honest, I find watching most sports boring, even my favorite sports. Same goes for e-sports. I love to compete in sports and e-sports, but I am not interested in watching games unless I want to learn something. All watching does for me is make me want to play.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

golf (most boring imo), baseball, soccer (it take forever for a goal to happen), and tennis (just watching the ball go back and forth lol)


----------



## vulgarrobot

nfl.


----------



## Starss

Golf, tennis, soccer, hockey, rugby, lacrosse, baseball.


----------



## Gavroche

The most boring team sport to WATCH in my opinion is baseball. I love playing baseball, but I just don't see how even big fans can bear watching games that last between 3-4 hours possibly longer, 162 times a year if they are that sort of fan. 

When I was younger I liked watching baseball a lot, but it eventually became very boring for me to watch. Commercials in between innings and after pitching changes slows the game down so much, and for a high energy person like myself it became very hard to watch games on a regular basis. Couple this with the MLB playoff system, in my opinion, being so outdated compared to what the NFL, NBA and NHL are doing, and what you have is baseball on its way to becoming less popular as a viewing sport in my opinion. 

I'd probably be more inclined to watch if baseball only went to commercial breaks after full innings, not in between them. If they shortened the regular season back to 154 games, and adopted a playoff model like the NFL, NBA, or NHL.


On a separate note, some of these MLB teams should really change their uniforms, the use of the color red in MLB uniforms is getting excessive. Red Sox, Reds, Nationals, Phillies, Rangers, Angels, Diamond Backs, and Cardinals all feature red as one of their primary colors. I love the old D Back unis when they won the world series, and the Angels uniforms from the late 90s, I don't see why they changed them and adopted uniforms that are less interesting in my opinion.


----------



## DocHalladay

I'm a huge baseball fan but I will admit that it does get boring to watch the entire 9 innings. The only time I watch the full 9 is when my favorite pitchers are pitchin'. I love pitching duels much more than slug-fests, nothings more exciting than a 2-2 game in the bottom in the ninth. Also if a less than exciting pitcher is pitching I usually just watch when my favorite hitters are at-bat.


----------



## aquilla

I find watching sports boring in general. Participating in such activities is different, though. But if I had to choose, it would be Formula 1 .Ughhh. Reminds me of terribly boring Sunday afternoons at my parent's home . My dad always used to watch that stupid thing.ALWAYS.


----------



## allgood22

Probably the sports I don't understand are the ones I can't watch...soccer, hockey, nascar.... I love watching baseball, but only when my team is playing. Same thing with basketball. Love watching football. And golf is the best sport ever. I could watch it everyday.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

All of them.


----------



## BiagioScanz444

I will never forget the days my dad forced me to go golfing with him.... I was so bored out of my skull and the weather was extremely hot. Oh yeah, and I was lucky if I could even get the ball into the hole in under 10 tries.


----------



## vulgarrobot

Gavroche said:


> On a separate note, some of these MLB teams should really change their uniforms, the use of the color red in MLB uniforms is getting excessive. Red Sox, Reds, Nationals, Phillies, Rangers, Angels, Diamond Backs, and Cardinals all feature red as one of their primary colors. I love the old D Back unis when they won the world series, and the Angels uniforms from the late 90s, I don't see why they changed them and adopted uniforms that are less interesting in my opinion.


yes. i just noticed this a few days ago after realizing that the A's are the only team with the primary color of green. it just struck me as odd that there is so little color/uniform variation between teams in the league. everything is a copy of a copy of a copy.


----------



## Swamp Preist

Bowls... and not just because it looks like 'Bowels'!


----------



## Zack

Curling. Ugly Scottish people sweeping an icy path.


----------



## WhatBITW

Greco Roman wrestling

Golf, bowls, or any other old rich white folk's sports.

Soccer - playing it is alright though

Baseball - Only watched in on a few occasions and all it seemed like was continuous failure by the batter to actually hit the pitches.

American football - The amount of stoppages in play is incredibly annoying. I'll take rugby any day.


----------



## Lyeaf

Golf hands down unless your playing on the wii


----------



## prisonofmind

Soccer (flame shield)


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Baseball and Nascar.


----------



## IcedOver

For me it's soccer. I know that people in different parts of the world have different tastes, but I don't know how anyone can sit and watch this boring sport, with the ball just being kicked all over the place on this huge field, then maybe someone scores a goal. I can't believe it causes such passion that people would rampage in a stadium. 

Hockey is also boring, and I'm in Pittsburgh which has probably the best team (although they're probably out of it now). I've tried watching it sometimes, but the game is the same the whole way through -- just some passing back and forth, and then maybe the goalie messes up and a goal is scored. If you don't have a good goalie, you don't have a team. It just doesn't make sense. Football is my sport because anything can happen on any given snap.


----------



## That random dude

Snooker
Golf 
And darts is boring to watch but darts fans are pretty funny with all their weird costumes.


----------

